# Install Guide: FreeBSD as a Server



## knotabot (May 30, 2009)

Thought this might be usefull to people wanting to set up a server.

http://www.imarc.net/communique/view/48/run_your_own_unix_web_server_part_1_of_3

Hope This Helps


----------



## vivek (May 30, 2009)

Worst tutorial ever, period. No need to download and install apache or mysql from source code. FreeBSD does everything for you  via ports. The first thing first, get FreeBSD handbook and start reading it - http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/ . Look for software installation chapter. Use tools such as portsnap to keep ports tree upto date. See my PM,  I've replied your other lighttpd and php question. Use forum for all other your question it will help others too.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 30, 2009)

That *is* definitely weird. On page one he says to grab the ports tree, on page two he decides not to use it at all ...


----------

